# Tuna Time!!!



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/53022520

Carl, Troy, Britny, Walt and myself made a trip this past weekend to Venice looking for some tuna. This will be my last time out on the water until next spring. We booked with Pelagic Charters and Capt. Wall and his deckhand Mitch showed us a great time. It really sure is nice to not have to run 90+ miles to get to some tuna.

We ended the day with one 100lb+ yellow fin and 12 black fin (we could have sunk the boat with them). We all came back with more meat than we will eat in a long time. It was definitely a great experience and something worth trying again.

This is the aftermath of Bianca's delicious preparation!!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

nothing better then sashimi yellowfin tuna, especially that fresh


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome dude!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome!!

Take care of yourself during your deployment and come back safe!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Oscar. Did you get yo Cali yet?


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job miller, looks delecious!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

holy crap, GREAT trip!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Killer video my friend!!! Thank you for sharing! Love the way it was filmed!!!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

marmidor said:


> Killer video my friend!!! Thank you for sharing! Love the way it was filmed!!!!!


Yeah it was a little hairy at times jumping into the water with all those sharks :whistling:

I actually just use an extension pole from walmart and put a screw in it to mount the gopro on. Also put a noodle on it in case anyone gets a case of the butterfingers.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MillerTime said:


> Yeah it was a little hairy at times jumping into the water with all those sharks :whistling:
> 
> I actually just use an extension pole from walmart and put a screw in it to mount the gopro on. Also put a noodle on it in case anyone gets a case of the butterfingers.


Man you had me fooled for sure. I'm not sure you could have done it any better if you were In water. Again fine catch and video!


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Video*

AWSOME video. Thanks for sharing. It was a great trip. I'm so glad you we able to get the yellow fin taking the bait. 
Stay safe in your travels. Did some yellowfin steaks this week and Angiie smoking 3 chuncks of the blackfin with apple wood today on the green egg for smoked tuna dip for the weekend. 
Thanks again for setting everything up on the trip. 
R/Walt


----------

